# Turkey Day~



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hope everyone has a GREAT day! We are all from different walks so what ever your all doing... Best of Wishes!! :woof: Happy Thanksgiving!!!

THANK you all for your sharing and GIVING, this year... Sometimes it hard to hand out Doody Awards... Cause your all the  !!!! up:

Thanks http://www.gopitbull.com for a place to share and compare, a place talk and gaulk, a place to teach and more so a place to learn... Thank You for all YOU (go pitbull family) do upruns:

back to my turkey and pies~

Firehazard (SL)


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

:goodpost::clap::clap:


Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

happy thanksgiving to all i get the best of both worlds today its my birthday and thanksgiving shut tha front door lol time to grub then open presents but i have to admit im extremely tired from staying up half the night plain cabelas big game hunter


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

happy thanksgiving everyone, we are probably one of the few in canada celebrating it today lol, thanks to my american boyfriend and his friends. I dont mind though the smell in the house is amazing I love turkey dinners, hope your all enjoying your day as well <3


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Holiday while I sit at work and sulk... lol no sah my cousin was nice enough to have "dinner" at 12 so I could have some before I went in. And I get to bring in my boy since the place is deserted, not sure he is having any fun though, lol










Have a great day everyone!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL ames I think he just wants you to throw his ball , doesnt look like he wants to play photo session LOL. that was nice of your cousin though


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you are probably right, lol. and yeah it was so nice of her, family rocks when they are good to ya! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!! Have a blessed Day!


----------

